# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Các bác Cần Thơ cafe 1 buổi đi

## romvang

Em là newbie các bác Cần Thơ có nhã ý hẹn 1 buổi cafe để làm quen nha.
Thịnh 0986*9720*97

----------


## QUANG KG

Có dịp cho mình ké với nha,..bận quá nên ít online,.Có gì nhắn tin cho mình với. !Bác CKD xếp lịch vụ này được nè, ! Em ở KG thích bẻer hơn cafe kaka,

----------

